# Things the opposite Sex do which they think is Attractive but isn't?



## Reecedouglas1

Whats one thing the opposite Sex do which they think is Attractive but in fact is a bit of a turn off?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel like this is difficult to answer because even if I don't find it attractive it's probably attractive in many cases to someone and I'm just not the target audience. In fact I'm never the target audience even if I find it attractive lol.

Though people often complain about things people do that are seen as stereotypically attractive and I think most of those examples fall into intersex competition stuff and excessive status signalling like body building and plastic surgery and over the top makeup but really that's not ever meant to attract others or that's only a secondary thing, it's clearly a competition that gender typical people engage in with similar people to get attention (edit: when I say attention I don't mean to attract a partner, I mean attention as an end goal often, like they get a dopamine hit from that,) and to 'win.' That's why it's more intense in capitalist societies.

But yeah so basically this is subjective.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Acting like they're single when in reality they aren't.


----------



## andy1984

dye their hair blonde


----------



## blue2

Wanting to kill themselves : /


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

blue2 said:


> Wanting to kill themselves : /


Lolwot?


----------



## leaf in the wind

In terms of online dating, shirtless pictures were an instant no for me. It lacks class and isn't attractive IMO.


----------



## andy1984

online dating lol. um saying they're looking for "banter". saying they're extroverted or bubbly. travel photos. photos of them with friends. showing too much boob. generally photos of them enjoying themselves, I prefer them to be quite sombre. basically anything that indicates they're normal.


----------



## truant

Dick pics.


----------



## Shawn81

Trying to demonstrate how much "fun" they are by posing for pictures holding up alcohol. Supplementing the image with being the type to love to tell stories about all of the "crazy" (stupid) things they do while on their substance of choice. Admittedly, those stories we're awesome when I was 16, but just seem pathetic now. And since I really never drink, and don't like being around drunk people, hanging out with them would be a nightmare.


----------



## Iloy

You guys are all very smart here


----------



## Mlt18

Acting dumb to look cool, getting incredibly buff, topless pics, hitting on everyone, acting like they're loaded and own lots of expensive ****.


----------



## CaptainBoz

Cut their hair. Maybe its just me, but a woman is most attractive with long hair. Cutting it, while occasionally necessary does not make you more attractive.


----------



## Iloy

CaptainBoz said:


> Cut their hair. Maybe its just me, but a woman is most attractive with long hair. Cutting it, while occasionally necessary does not make you more attractive.


I'm sure your hair isn't very attractive then. Unless it's long &#128539;


----------



## komorikun

Beards. 

As for online dating: Photos of them having fun with lots of friends. Makes me cringe cause then I think they are very social and will be busy all the time with said friends. Phone constantly blowing up with calls and texts. Photos of them doing skydiving or some other crap. Don't care. Just in general I don't care for pics where they are trying to prove that they are funny or super active. Some guys like to make stupid faces for the camera...oh hahahahaha..NOT. And the worst of them all- pictures of them holding a dead fish with a big smile on their face. So gross and sadistic. Ewwwwww. 

I don't mind shirtless pics. Show me the goods.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fake boobs, fish lips and (the worst) duck face facial expressions. 


Horrendous.

I've never actually seen this in real life but I see it a lot with celebrities and people on Youtube and so forth. But what do I know? Maybe men like that now? :con


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Though people often complain about things people do that are seen as stereotypically attractive and I think most of those examples fall into intersex competition stuff and excessive status signalling like body building and plastic surgery and over the top makeup but really that's not ever meant to attract others or that's only a secondary thing, it's clearly a competition that gender typical people engage in with similar people to get attention (edit: when I say attention I don't mean to attract a partner, I mean attention as an end goal often, like they get a dopamine hit from that,) and to 'win.' That's why it's more intense in capitalist societies.


 The end result of that (though) is that it starts to be seen as normal eventually and people don't actually know why they're doing it.

I would say tattoos might fit into this category. Maybe tattoos are meaningful to some people but I don't think a lot of people who get them even have any idea what they're trying to accomplish with getting random stuff permanently printed on their body. :lol

And if you ask them 30 years later they're like "I dunno man."


----------



## RedHouse

2 kgs of makeup on their face


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> The end result of that (though) is that it starts to be seen as normal eventually and people don't actually know why they're doing it.
> 
> I would say tattoos might fit into this category. Maybe tattoos are meaningful to some people but I don't think a lot of people who get them even have any idea what they're trying to accomplish with getting random stuff permanently printed on their body. :lol
> 
> And if you ask them 30 years later they're like "I dunno man."


Yeah I know, especially the makeup. The worst part is people using makeup designed to be invisible so people don't realise it's not normal and feeling naked when they're not wearing it.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

I'm attracted to the same sex and it's a turn off when I see women who are sexy and know that they are sexy have their partners/friends take photos of them and them posing in a sexy way.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't like it when girls wear a lot of makeup. They look cuter when they're natural.


----------



## Musicfan

Natural or lot of makeup is okay just not if it's smeared on. I like the dark lipstick and mascara look. Needs to be somewhat choreographed.

But as far as things unattractive: playing too hard to get, being rude instead of flirty or teasing, thrusting breasts that takes up half their picture, crazy party pics, acting childish, being too social to the point where they have tons of people around them.


----------



## blue2

Chopping down a tree.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Posting about me in forum posts (repeatedly.)

Trying to **** with me.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> Posting about me in forum posts (repeatedly.)
> 
> Trying to **** with me.


Are you talking about me ? The first post in this thread was a more general statement & related to stuff my sister does & I actually forgot you chopped down a tree, I was just being random.

But your persona is kind of attractive so maybe I'm expressing that in weird & awkward ways because I'm generally weird & awkward, if that's the case then sorry, If it's any consolation I'm trying to kill that side of myself that finds stuff attractive : /


----------



## millenniumman75

WillYouStopDave said:


> Fake boobs, fish lips and (the worst) duck face facial expressions.
> 
> Horrendous.
> 
> I've never actually seen this in real life but I see it a lot with celebrities and people on Youtube and so forth. But what do I know? Maybe men like that now? :con


Basically, if she has enough plastic in her to be legally declared a Mattel toy, I'll pass on that.



RedHouse said:


> 2 kgs of makeup on their face


Second, if it takes a chisel to get make up off, I'll pass on that.

:lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Thinking everything is about them. Just the worst. You're not the main body of water that all rivers drain into, princess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

blue2 said:


> Chopping down a tree.


 I'd love to watch a woman chop down a tree. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Are you talking about me ? The first post in this thread was a more general statement & related to stuff my sister does & I actually forgot you chopped down a tree, I was just being random.
> 
> But your persona is kind of attractive so maybe I'm expressing that in weird & awkward ways because I'm generally weird & awkward, if that's the case then sorry, If it's any consolation I'm trying to kill that side of myself that finds stuff attractive : /


Yes because you made that post after I quoted you saying this:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...lationship-2228359/index2.html#post1093848273

I didn't say anything at first but this isn't the first thread you've mentioned parts of my posts in either so after the second weird, specific example since you brought up that video I posted before I did think that.

Edit: If you genuinely weren't talking about me I'm sorry, they just seemed like weirdly specific examples to bring up and I can't imagine anyone doing them because they think those things are attractive.


----------



## Perkins

When they wear their pants like this. 








Hugest turn off ever.

Also when they don't take no for an answer.


----------



## RedHouse

When a women's default is that talking to her or just saying hi, automatically means you want her..


----------



## KILOBRAVO

komorikun said:


> I don't mind shirtless pics. Show me the goods.


So I suppose you really like the muscle thread on here?

Usually I get compliments from people when they've seen my nudes. LOL.


----------



## AffinityWing

I don't understand why some people rip off their eyebrows so they can pencil them in. It looks really trash imo. Also genital piercings seem more trouble than they're worth. It must get annoying with oral sex. :serious:


----------



## harrison

Perkins said:


> When they wear their pants like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugest turn off ever.
> 
> Also when they don't take no for an answer.


That's one of the dumbest things I've ever seen - they look like idiots.

For me I'd have to say things like plastic surgery, too much make-up, pulling stupid duck faces when taking a selfie, or just basically taking a selfie - most of the time they look ridiculous.


----------



## blue2

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'd love to watch a woman chop down a tree.


WARNING !! ax-rated content for mature audiences.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I can't really think of anything.

Maybe women who use really obvious fake boob implants. Looks like their tit* are so hard that they could use them to hammer in nails. Natural ones look better than things with scars filled with stiff silicone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ahegao faces. I was going to say sticking their tongue out in photos but I can think of an example to the contrary so that seems to depend.


----------



## Ahewsonator

Trying to look super cool and fakely social


----------



## Shy extrovert

Negging for sure, and being persistent


----------



## hyacinth girl

Too much makeup. And long nails! Most girls who have sex with girls don't have long nails but some do and I don't understand why. It's very impractical not to mention unhygienic :/


----------



## Noca

Lip stick


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Acting like they're single when in reality they aren't.


 This is really one of the few things that turns me off a woman completely, aside from the usual stuff (like playing hard to get for example.)

Brutal honesty is the best policy.

Another one is overreacting emotionally to situations to the point of physical retaliation. Been through this one already. 0/10 Wouldn't date again. lol


----------



## CNikki

When over-talking about themselves and even exacerbate on what they say. Nothing wrong with having confidence, but if it shows to the point that it's fake and overbearing where you literally don't want the other person to exchange in conversation, just get a mirror.


----------



## VIncymon

Testing the limit of your anger...

I got this stupid meme on facebook once...that was 5mins of a girl putting a tight dress and making herself sexy whilst completely ignoring her boyfriend who was in the house the entire time...walking right past him to use the mirror etc... at the end of the video she says "baby I'm just kidding it's a prank" and they kissed and made up.

That's the dumbest thing ever, I thought the whole video was rather annoying.

I can't remember but it was one of these

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ignoring+my+boyfriend+prank

I don't know why this is a thing ? I don't find it entertaining or the least bit funny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is more of a cultural thing (I guess) because probably a lot of men are not anything like me but I notice sometimes that women are afraid to say anything critical to a man because so many men react very badly to it. I wish women were less reluctant to say what they really think for fear of having some dude take it way more personally than he should. I don't know that it's unattractive but it seems unnatural. I think people should be able to take constructive criticism at least.

EDIT- And of course it necessarily follows that things that men do that are not attractive (or at least no desirable) would be getting super bent out of shape over relatively minor criticisms from the opposite sex. Because it causes a breakdown of good communication between men and women.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> When over-talking about themselves and even exacerbate on what they say. Nothing wrong with having confidence, but if it shows to the point that it's fake and overbearing where you literally don't want the other person to exchange in conversation, just get a mirror.


This too.


----------



## Raies

Obsession on *** and tits, and sexiness.

It just makes me think you have nothing else to offer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is more of a cultural thing (I guess) because probably a lot of men are not anything like me but I notice sometimes that women are afraid to say anything critical to a man because so many men react very badly to it. I wish women were less reluctant to say what they really think for fear of having some dude take it way more personally than he should. I don't know that it's unattractive but it seems unnatural. I think people should be able to take constructive criticism at least.
> 
> EDIT- And of course it necessarily follows that things that men do that are not attractive (or at least no desirable) would be getting super bent out of shape over relatively minor criticisms from the opposite sex. Because it causes a breakdown of good communication between men and women.


Women are socialised to be polite and obedient, also tend to be conflict avoidant on top of that. I watched a documentary on school kids where they tried to encourage gender neutrality in the school environment with young kids and by the end of the experiment the girls were a lot more outspoken and the teacher (male,) was telling one of them off for not working or something, and then jokingly complained about how he'd turned the kids into monsters so I doubt that will stick but might be a start.

Of course it is unnatural, no girl/woman is what society wants them to be, so it results in different aggressive outlets. Like so:


----------



## unemployment simulator

when women become competitive with men. at first it seems kinda cute, but after a while it becomes a bit of a turn off. I don't want a woman who can deadlift more than me lol.


----------



## RedHouse

Persephone The Dread said:


> Women are socialised to be polite and obedient, also tend to be conflict avoidant on top of that. I watched a documentary on school kids where they tried to encourage gender neutrality in the school environment with young kids and by the end of the experiment the girls were a lot more outspoken and the teacher (male,) was telling one of them off for not working or something, and then jokingly complained about how he'd turned the kids into monsters so I doubt that will stick but might be a start.
> 
> Of course it is unnatural, no girl/woman is what society wants them to be, so it results in different aggressive outlets. Like so:


What kind of gender neutral? I also watched a documentary where some ladies believed in raising boys gender neutral,by tipping the scale 180,they were dressing the boys in dresses .So am curious what exactly people mean by gender neutral environments?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RedHouse said:


> What kind of gender neutral? I also watched a documentary where some ladies believed in raising boys gender neutral,by tipping the scale 180,they were dressing the boys in dresses .So am curious what exactly people mean by gender neutral environments?


Well the documentary is in two parts on YouTube so you can watch it there:











They didn't really do a thorough job, just messed with certain things. For example they didn't bother changing the uniform to be gender neutral but for some reason had them painting their school cupboards to a more neutral colour lol..


----------



## Karsten

I'm not really into twerking or *** shaking or anything like that. Any sort of deliberate sexy dance usually turns me off.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Plastic surgery majorly bums me out. Especially when it's a conventionally attractive person who isn't trying to look average but is aiming for the moon because of capitalist society. Obviously after someone gets it who you've seen for a while they look weird to you but it's not even that. They post social media content about it and then you see all these people talking about their insecurities in the comment section.



> You're motivating me to stop being scared about getting a nose job
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!! I even have the same nose as her previous one so i hope it goes well
Click to expand...




> Agreed. I used to actually like my roman nose, but seeing how pretty much every single woman hates theirs and wants to get rid of it started making me feel hideous. Same thing about my face shape and people who fix theirs. No hate to people who choose to do surgery though, just don't lie to me and say I shouldn't feel bad about my appearance.


This one takes the cake (why would that make you happy?):



> *I'm glad I'm not the only one to have a complex with my nose.* Sadly I cannot afford a surgery for it.





> This felt vary Daria especially reminded me of the contact episode


Funny you know what it reminds me of? Too cute. The episode where everyone's getting a nosejob.











When they're a lesbians as well, and there are people discussing how 'several other lesbians I follow have had similar surgery this year (aka just over a week.)' It's bad enough when straight women are doing this.

This is a specific example and another I came across said the only thing they were looking forward to was surgery. How bleak.


----------



## RedHouse

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well the documentary is in two parts on YouTube so you can watch it there:
> They didn't really do a thorough job, just messed with certain things. *For example they didn't bother changing the uniform to be gender neutra*l but *for some reason had them painting their school cupboards to a more neutral colour lol*..


I watched the documentary, they are adorable little people until they start speaking and it shows how society is really f***ing up their views on gender. That was interesting to think about, spacial awareness of males being an acquired skill rather than biological,also makes me wonder about female's brain ability to multitask aswell. To me the uniform is irrelevant , its just the same as saying boys and girls should have the exactly the same haircut,sure it will be creating a more gender neutral but with no specific gender problematic idea its attacking. On the other hand painting their school in a gender neutral color tries to resolve women are pacified by the society, pink specifically baker-miller pink ,there are studies on its pacifying effects on aggression so changing the color might have more importance than someone may thing. Switzerland prisons are painted pink for that reason. (There is not solid proof though,since lowering of aggression levels is hard to "quantify" )


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RedHouse said:


> I watched the documentary, they are adorable little people until they start speaking and it shows how society is really f***ing up their views on gender. That was interesting to think about, spacial awareness of males being an acquired skill rather than biological,also makes me wonder about female's brain ability to multitask aswell. To me the uniform is irrelevant , its just the same as saying boys and girls should have the exactly the same haircut,sure it will be creating a more gender neutral but with no specific gender problematic idea its attacking. On the other hand painting their school in a gender neutral color tries to resolve women are pacified by the society, pink specifically baker-miller pink ,there are studies on its pacifying effects on aggression so changing the color might have more importance than someone may thing. Switzerland prisons are painted pink for that reason. (There is not solid proof though,since lowering of aggression levels is hard to "quantify" )


Yeah colour theory, could have some impact. With the uniform I think it's more of a practical thing it's harder to be mobile if you're wearing a skirt.

After I posted those I decided to watch it again and this time decided to focus on certain kids and noticed there was one girl (Kara,) who was kind of mildly gender non-conforming the entire time but wasn't really one of the kids they focused on as much especially at the end of the video. Like early on in the first episode she was sat with all of the boys during break outside and said 'sometimes he calls me mate' about the teacher and the boys reacted poorly to that because she's a girl but she disagrees that the word mate is only for boys, but agrees that sweetpea is for girls and seems to find the idea of all the boys being called sweatpea amusing because they all have a major freakout about it. Then later at the beach she ended up being in charge of the fire building activity. Then at one point she says 'I agree with that completely to another girl' and the girl reacts by saying 'completely wow I've never heard you say that before' implying she doesn't agree with her often. Also there's a clip where she's playing with the boys with the construction toy later on and arguing with one of them about how it should be built or something like that, then talks about how into building the toy she was and begged her mum to buy something similar, but initially wasn't because she saw it as a boys toy. The other girls seemed quite uninterested comparably and they mostly focused on her playing with it which I found interesting.

In spite of that she had the same opinion of girls as the other girls and automatically placed herself at the end when the guy told the kids to line up in order of physical strength as well. So yeah that was interesting.

Another thing is the most masculine boys went to do the picnic, probably as like a pre-crush kind of thing because they get to hang out with girls but realised they found the task boring so went off to do something else and when asked said they were 'trying to start world war 2' so like that was their response to being bored.

These are all responses/behaviour I see in adults.






#weliveinasociety


----------



## Lonelyguy

Tattoos are a major turnoff to me. I've said it before but to me its like seeing a beautiful work of art destroyed with graffiti.


----------



## RedHouse

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah colour theory, could have some impact. With the uniform I think it's more of a practical thing it's harder to be mobile if you're wearing a skirt.
> 
> After I posted those I decided to watch it again and this time decided to focus on certain kids and noticed there was one girl (Kara,) who was kind of mildly gender non-conforming the entire time but wasn't really one of the kids they focused on as much especially at the end of the video. Like early on in the first episode she was sat with all of the boys during break outside and said 'sometimes he calls me mate' about the teacher and the boys reacted poorly to that because she's a girl but she disagrees that the word mate is only for boys, but agrees that sweetpea is for girls and seems to find the idea of all the boys being called sweatpea amusing because they all have a major freakout about it. Then later at the beach she ended up being in charge of the fire building activity. Then at one point she says 'I agree with that completely to another girl' and the girl reacts by saying 'completely wow I've never heard you say that before' implying she doesn't agree with her often. Also there's a clip where she's playing with the boys with the construction toy later on and arguing with one of them about how it should be built or something like that, then talks about how into building the toy she was and begged her mum to buy something similar, but initially wasn't because she saw it as a boys toy. The other girls seemed quite uninterested comparably and they mostly focused on her playing with it which I found interesting.
> 
> In spite of that she had the same opinion of girls as the other girls and automatically placed herself at the end when the guy told the kids to line up in order of physical strength as well. So yeah that was interesting.
> 
> Another thing is the most masculine boys went to do the picnic, probably as like a pre-crush kind of thing because they get to hang out with girls but realised they found the task boring so went off to do something else and when asked said they were 'trying to start world war 2' so like that was their response to being bored.
> 
> These are all responses/behaviour I see in adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #weliveinasociety


I noticed Kara ,it would have been interesting to know how she was being raised,how her household was structured. I like that she had the confidence to lead the group of mostly boys to build a fire .

Lol I have seen the video before, reminds me how people also were making jokes and songs during the ebola epidemic.atleast we know when the world ends in whatever way it ends there will be people to entertain us :smile2:


----------



## losthorizon

overt displays of machismo


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

hyacinth girl said:


> Too much makeup. And long nails! Most girls who have sex with girls don't have long nails but some do and I don't understand why. It's very impractical not to mention unhygienic :/


Oh, long nails, they creep me up, but I dunno if women do it to be sexy or because they just like it. I find it as a major turnoff honestly.

They remind me of the nail of witches from cartoons I saw when I was a kid too. So I may be biased here...or not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I_Exist said:


> If I didn't get so lonely and so desperate I wouldn't even know these exist! Jerk Off Instructions on Youtube. I don't know what those girls are thinking, but the way they talk is not convincing. Also using humiliation turns me off. Most ASMR girls don't do much for me either. Again when they act like they "care" I can look into their eyes and tell they don't care. It's bad acting and I don't think these two things should even be allowed on youtube. I wouldn't have a problem with them putting those videos on adult sites.


ASMR isn't purely sexual. Banning it would be ridiculous regardless imo.


----------



## unemployment simulator

^
ikr the post comes across like an alcoholic saying that alcohol needs to be banned because they can't control how they act around it. i've been recommended to do some asmr for anxiety, some of it seems quite useful to me. not sure if it's working? but it seems to help people. there is stuff like scrunching paper or scratching things, pretty sure the majority of people aren't getting off sexually on that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I_Exist said:


> I agree. But, There are some ASMR channels that are entirely sexual. There are others that are a mix. I just think the sexual videos and sexual channels should be banned.


They already have rules about certain kinds of sexual content but beyond that there's only so much they can police because it starts getting really subjective. Not to mention people can sexualise anything. There's always a group of people who can find some super specific non-sexual thing that most people find banal highly arousing. So I find that unrealistic but if it's actually going over the line people will probably be reporting it and it will get removed anyway. I used to use YouTube for actual softcore porn and the videos were getting taken down regularly (though often reuploaded later.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I_Exist said:


> @Persephone The Dread In my opinion things would be a lot easier for youtube if they would create more URLs to better categorize the content. A Kid URL, A General Audience URL, A PG13 URL, and then An Adult URL. Make the content creators decide what kind of content they are going to make per channel they operate. In other words it would still be ok for a content creator to make both General Audience and Adult Videos. But they would need to have two separate channels one for General Audience stuff and one for the Adult stuff. I know the mega google corp couldn't afford to do something like that. :b I heard that they actually loose money on their ownership of youtube. I don't understand it. Seems to me if they are loosing money then they can't be doing something right since youtube is extremely popular! Anyways I do think that the categories I mentioned covers just about everything everyone uploads. Youtube is frustrating. I've seen videos stuck in the 18+ that don't deserve to be there. And I've seen lots of videos that should be in that category that isn't. :doh


Well they're trying that now actually forcing people to categorise their content the problem is again some stuff is ambiguous. I've seen lots of creators complaining about it.

This basically sums up my problem with YT (and they do this with all kinds of things not just gay and lesbian and not even just controversial stuff some of the stuff is really random):


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I_Exist said:


> @Persephone The Dread In my opinion things would be a lot easier for youtube if they would create more URLs to better categorize the content. A Kid URL, A General Audience URL, A PG13 URL, and then An Adult URL. Make the content creators decide what kind of content they are going to make per channel they operate. In other words it would still be ok for a content creator to make both General Audience and Adult Videos. But they would need to have two separate channels one for General Audience stuff and one for the Adult stuff. I know the mega google corp couldn't afford to do something like that. :b I heard that they actually loose money on their ownership of youtube. I don't understand it. Seems to me if they are loosing money then they can't be doing something right since youtube is extremely popular! Anyways I do think that the categories I mentioned covers just about everything everyone uploads. Youtube is frustrating. I've seen videos stuck in the 18+ that don't deserve to be there. And I've seen lots of videos that should be in that category that isn't. :doh


 The problem comes when they try to enforce it. What happens when they get to the point to where they have to actively keep kids from accessing adult content? Then they need to know who's who and then you get to the point where Google is checking your ID. So basically it would get to the point to where adults would be locked out of viewing adult content unless they were willing to show Google their ID. Kind of an ugly thought, huh?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People say short hair on women shows off their face more which is true but for me most of the time even of the cut has a cuteness or professional quality to it 9 times out of 10 I’ll find that same woman less attractive than if they had long hair. There are rare exceptions though


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Pennywise makeup. Natural looks so much better and more inviting tbh. I think girls that don't wear makeup look cozier if that makes sense?


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't know what ASMR is. Should I be worried?


----------



## millenniumman75

Lonelyguy said:


> Tattoos are a major turnoff to me. I've said it before but to me its like seeing a beautiful work of art destroyed with graffiti.


Yes! There is nothing worse than seeing tramp stamps and arms covered with nasty colors that shouldn't be in tattoos to begin with.

Do people not realize that even tattoos of naked ladies will STILL results in sagging breasts with age....for the lady and the lady?

Good grief.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lonelyguy said:


> Tattoos are a major turnoff to me. I've said it before but to me its like seeing a beautiful work of art destroyed with graffiti.


You know that's interesting because I'm fairly neutral on tattoos but I don't dislike them automatically, and I'm the same with graffiti and I generally like destruction, so it's probably related aesthetically.



millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know what ASMR is. Should I be worried?


Somehow I'm sure you wouldn't like it.











These are the most entertaining.

Actually it's pretty much just a sensory thing. Some people from a young age find they would get that trance-like effect in unintentional situations like when some people are talking or when they're having their hair brushed etc. At some point people realised they could capitalise on it like any other thing and people started to make videos.

I don't listen to ASMR stuff often atm, but I actually have an ASMR playlist on YT and about half of the stuff I added are videos I stumbled on at some point somewhere but weren't intentionally created to be ASMR.


----------



## Omni-slash

Hmm, I never considered the body a beautiful piece of art. Seems a Christian idea. The creation of the body is thoughtless, at least tattoos and graffiti have some intent behind them. Though, sometimes it can be overdone.


----------



## wmu'14

When smart girls play ditzy w/ the guy (unknowingly to the guy) / are childish.


----------



## unemployment simulator

women that are too focused on career or wanting to climb the career ladder, or wanting to earn excessive amounts of cash. generally being obsessed with success, milestones, achievement etc.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I_Exist said:


> I find it really sad that so many extremely attractive women sell, pictures and videos, of their bodies on the Internet.


Why would that make you sad? Maybe they enjoy it? Or they need the extra money for something?


----------



## PandaBearx

Act cocky, which is different than confident.


----------



## VIncymon

THIS


unemployment simulator said:


> women that are too focused on career or wanting to climb the career ladder, or wanting to earn excessive amounts of cash. generally being obsessed with success, milestones, achievement etc.


It saddens me to see lonely women who project *what they find attractive* in a man ...in their own persona and whom cannot seem to understand that those standards of attractions don't work for both sexes interchangeably.

And I'm not being sexist...the exact same thing happens to certain men too:

It's like....nice-guy-syndrome where a man is overly nice and accomodating because its what _he finds attractive in a woman_...and then he gets frustrated that despite being so nice and accomodating...the women in his life don't find him *sexually* attractive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

VIncymon said:


> THIS
> 
> It saddens me to see lonely women who project *what they find attractive* in a man ...in their own persona and whom cannot seem to understand that those standards of attractions don't work for both sexes interchangeably.
> 
> And I'm not being sexist...the exact same thing happens to certain men too:
> 
> It's like....nice-guy-syndrome where a man is overly nice and accomodating because its what _he finds attractive in a woman_...and then he gets frustrated that despite being so nice and accomodating...the women in his life don't find him *sexually* attractive.


They're androgynous they just haven't realised yet because there's no guidebook for androgynous people. Nobody does that stuff because they think it's attractive, they know it isn't but feel compelled to anyway.

Well there might be a few people really lost who actually think average men/women find those things attractive, but not most of them. That's why you have communities like this (of course this is just one specific dynamic):

https://www.reddit.com/r/RoleReversal/

Edit: I will say it is unrealistic to expect a 'normal' person to accommodate that though, you have to realise you are different and then find other queer people. Sadly it's more difficult to do that if you're attracted to the opposite sex, if you're attracted to the samesex you'll realise a lot sooner because no one has rules for that. Well I think it's a lot harder if you're a homosexual man, but the lesbian community has a lot more diversity typically.

I say this but I always knew I was weird, but I still think it can be more difficult to psychologically integrate certain things if you're in limbo between the mainstream queer community (eg: homosexuals,) and heteronormative society.


----------



## unemployment simulator

VIncymon said:


> THIS
> 
> It saddens me to see lonely women who project *what they find attractive* in a man ...in their own persona and whom cannot seem to understand that those standards of attractions don't work for both sexes interchangeably.
> 
> And I'm not being sexist...the exact same thing happens to certain men too:
> 
> It's like....nice-guy-syndrome where a man is overly nice and accomodating because its what _he finds attractive in a woman_...and then he gets frustrated that despite being so nice and accomodating...the women in his life don't find him *sexually* attractive.





Persephone The Dread said:


> They're androgynous they just haven't realised yet because there's no guidebook for androgynous people. Nobody does that stuff because they think it's attractive, they know it isn't but feel compelled to anyway.
> 
> Well there might be a few people really lost who actually think average men/women find those things attractive, but not most of them. That's why you have communities like this (of course this is just one specific dynamic):
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/RoleReversal/
> 
> Edit: I will say it is unrealistic to expect a 'normal' person to accommodate that though, you have to realise you are different and then find other queer people. Sadly it's more difficult to do that if you're attracted to the opposite sex, if you're attracted to the samesex you'll realise a lot sooner because no one has rules for that. Well I think it's a lot harder if you're a homosexual man, but the lesbian community has a lot more diversity typically.
> 
> I say this but I always knew I was weird, but I still think it can be more difficult to psychologically integrate certain things if you're in limbo between the mainstream queer community (eg: homosexuals,) and heteronormative society.


well, it seems like feminism has taught us we can reverse gender roles. but I see statistics that say most women do not want a man that earns less than them or wants a man to be in a more subordinate role. i'm all for different roles for different genders but I am skeptical that it really works for most. I think there seems to be a push towards making women feel like they have to do the career thing and they can't just be a traditional housewife? because this now carries social stigma of being old fashioned, or a tradcon. that because every business is now pushing and ushering women to take more business and career led roles in life, people just don't want to be left behind, they want to be part of the new society, the sweeping changes and the current trend. its probably getting to the level soon where kids grow up with it and don't even question it, the new norm. like capitalist realism.

I can't think of many examples at all where you've had a "nice guy" be accepted by the opposite gender as that. just a majority of straight women that find that find him unattractive. there are men who are nice people of course, but they usually have something that counters this perception they are weak. like they have a lot of bravado, or confidence, or they have an overly masculine appearance. like even effeminate men, ones which are very, metrosexual. a lot of them have really dominant personality traits, its like they appear to be fragile and feminine but if you think of androgynous singers songwriters or artist types in general, they actually have a lot of strong male characteristics, like drive, the will to succeed, determined, focused. the look they have is just the outer side of their personality. inside they are a natural born leader, you gotta be to become someone famous.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

unemployment simulator said:


> well, it seems like feminism has taught us we can reverse gender roles. but I see statistics that say most women do not want a man that earns less than them or wants a man to be in a more subordinate role. i'm all for different roles for different genders but I am skeptical that it really works for most. I think there seems to be a push towards making women feel like they have to do the career thing and they can't just be a traditional housewife? because this now carries social stigma of being old fashioned, or a tradcon. that because every business is now pushing and ushering women to take more business and career led roles in life, people just don't want to be left behind, they want to be part of the new society, the sweeping changes and the current trend. its probably getting to the level soon where kids grow up with it and don't even question it, the new norm. like capitalist realism.
> 
> I can't think of many examples at all where you've had a "nice guy" be accepted by the opposite gender as that. just a majority of straight women that find that find him unattractive. there are men who are nice people of course, but they usually have something that counters this perception they are weak. like they have a lot of bravado, or confidence, or they have an overly masculine appearance. like even effeminate men, ones which are very, metrosexual. a lot of them have really dominant personality traits, its like they appear to be fragile and feminine but if you think of androgynous singers songwriters or artist types in general, they actually have a lot of strong male characteristics, like drive, the will to succeed, determined, focused. the look they have is just the outer side of their personality. inside they are a natural born leader, you gotta be to become someone famous.


Well I was talking to the other poster because he was complaining about people who don't feel that way. I think there are a lot of women who don't want to be housewives, those that really do are still around though.

Anyway didn't really want to have a big conversation about it, kind of regretted quoting that poster when I did. I just disagree with lots of people here on this topic and it's best we don't discuss it at all because I no longer have the energy to.

I'm tired of this never ending war non-conforming people have with 'normies' and vice versa, it would be great if we didn't have to share a culture. Unfortunately I think Humanity is kind of cursed and just continues the same patterns over and over again just like being stuck in The Matrix.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I_Exist said:


> I find it really sad that so many extremely attractive women sell, pictures and videos, of their bodies on the Internet.


 I think if they are doing it by choice, they probably are not interested in your opinion of it.


----------



## aqwsderf

Shirtless mirror selfies


----------



## mezzoforte

Unsolicited dick pics


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

aqwsderf said:


> Shirtless mirror selfies


You would hate me then, lol.



I_Exist said:


> I never knew why guys did that either. I guess it's just to show off.


 Maybe some of us are more confident in how we look? Not necessarily to show off.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I think if they are doing it by choice, they probably are not interested in your opinion of it.


Pretty much this. 



mezzoforte said:


> Unsolicited dick pics


I never understand why guys do this either to be honest. It's not like they look pretty or anything. They don't photograph well anyways, lol.


----------



## aqwsderf

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You would hate me then, lol.


Lol not hate. Just not attracted to it. Guys do that a lot on dating sites. I'm more likely to "swipe left" &#128539;


----------



## Blue Dino

Showing jealousy to the point of passive aggressive bitterness.


----------



## aqwsderf

Blue Dino said:


> Showing jealousy to the point of passive aggressive bitterness.


The last guy I was with had moments like this. I wouldnt say he acted that way because he thought it was attractive though. Idk why he acted that way. He never had anything to actually be jealous over. This would happen if he even dreamed of something (So I'd wake up to this attitude). I told him he was an emotional manipulator cause of it. He made me feel bad about that so I took it back. But I still think I'm right.


----------



## mezzoforte

Arrogance, aloofness


----------



## Rainbat

Irresolute, duplicitous.


----------



## FrankieLone

Wear makeup and lipstick.


----------



## aqwsderf

😮

I wear lipstick all the time


----------



## nubly

Long fake eyelashes.


----------



## mezzoforte

aqwsderf said:


> &#128558;
> 
> I wear lipstick all the time


Lipstick is my favorite type of makeup. :yes


----------



## aqwsderf

mezzoforte said:


> Lipstick is my favorite type of makeup.


Mine too!! Ah well, lose some and win some lol


----------



## Perkins

aqwsderf said:


> &#128558;
> 
> I wear lipstick all the time


Yeah. And gloss. So what? It's my mouth and I'll do what I want with it.


----------



## blue2

No more wearing lipstick for me 😞


----------



## TheUnpredictable

Constantly announcing they're strong, pretty or intelligent especially when they're not particularly. It's one thing for self affirmation on a limited scale if it makes you feel more confident and able to deal with the world. It's quite another thing when they constantly announce how strong they are in words but their actions always tell a different story then they expect you to go along with them as if you didn't notice. 



Wearing very revealing clothing then acting as if they're annoyed when a guy so much as looks in their direction. I work downtown in my city and sometimes during lunch I'll people watch. I see these women literally looking around for somebody to act disgusted by (I always watch surreptitiously so that I don't become one of their victims). This also used to happen a lot when I used to go out to clubs. Girls dressed to the nines for what seems like the specific purpose of looking annoyed and turning every guy down who asks them to dance. I guess it's an ego boost for them but it just comes off as silly and childish to me.


----------



## D'avjo

" make me a cup of tea will ya darling?"
"Sure"






"(**** sake lazy cow)"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like eye makeup a lot. There was another similar thread to this with reverse intent but I can't find it now. All makeup can look good depends on style.

I think a lot of guys feel like they're being tricked etc, but I don't really care about that kind of thing in general (there are other notable examples that come to mind.)

I'll just leave this here. Oh my God I haven't seen this video before that aggrotech clip at 1:03. The same energy as a cat.


----------



## CNikki

FrankieLone said:


> Wear makeup and lipstick.


Mind if I ask that if you don't like/not attracted to women wearing makeup, does that mean she has to have at least average - good natural looks for you to consider dating? Not here to judge, simply curious.


----------



## Sekiro

CNikki said:


> Mind if I ask that if you don't like/not attracted to women wearing makeup, does that mean she has to have at least average - good natural looks for you to consider dating? Not here to judge, simply curious.


 Most guys simply don't notice natural makeup wear. It's easy to be oblivious to since most of us don't wear it.

Personally I just don't judge people by their appearance and try really hard not to let my feelings about their appearance change my feelings about them.


----------



## CNikki

Sekiro said:


> Most guys simply don't notice natural makeup wear. It's easy to be oblivious to since most of us don't wear it.
> 
> Personally I just don't judge people by their appearance and try really hard not to let my feelings about their appearance change my feelings about them.


I can understand if the makeup is a bit too much to the point it's basically caking the person up. 'Natural' makeup tends to be best if known how to do it right, especially if one's not inherited with the greatest features to begin with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A lot of people assume that natural makeup is less makeup, but from what I've read it's often the same amount if not more makeup than more visible makeup it's just a different style.


----------



## aqwsderf

D'avjo said:


> " make me a cup of tea will ya darling?"
> "Sure"
> 
> "(**** sake lazy cow)"


So you're turned off by tea requests?


----------



## D'avjo

aqwsderf said:


> So you're turned off by tea requests?


Halfway thru ? Damn right I am ha.


----------



## aqwsderf

D'avjo said:


> Halfway thru ? Damn right I am ha.


Lol you didn't include the halfway through part


----------



## D'avjo

aqwsderf said:


> Lol you didn't include the halfway through part


Ha no, you are right, must have forgot the thread title !!


----------



## firelight

Those thick fake eyelashes are really spoilers of beauty. Hope they are a fad that goes away.


----------



## Karsten

tiktok videos... Although both sexes are guilty of that.


----------



## aqwsderf

The smolder


----------



## Sekiro

aqwsderf said:


> The smolder


But I love that movie.


----------



## kesker

leaf in the wind said:


> In terms of online dating, shirtless pictures were an instant no for me. It lacks class and isn't attractive IMO.


:lol :lol Is that common? those guys would be opening themselves up to endless ridicule in my neck of the woods, lol. But I guess, different strokes.....


----------



## leaf in the wind

kesker said:


> :lol :lol Is that common? those guys would be opening themselves up to endless ridicule in my neck of the woods, lol. But I guess, different strokes.....


Probably 1 in 20, back when I was swiping.


----------



## Sekiro

leaf in the wind said:


> Probably 1 in 20, back when I was swiping.


Is it possible to be on there without any public pictures posted?


----------



## leaf in the wind

Sekiro said:


> Is it possible to be on there without any public pictures posted?


On the platforms I went on, yes, but you're not going to get much interest. People are drawn in by the pictures first, everything else second.

You can also probably pay extra to be on incognito mode so you can lurk without being seen.


----------



## aqwsderf

^ People want to see a picture...multiple pictures so they know they're not being catfished.


----------



## Sekiro

leaf in the wind said:


> On the platforms I went on, yes, but you're not going to get much interest. People are drawn in by the pictures first, everything else second.
> 
> You can also probably pay extra to be on incognito mode so you can lurk without being seen.





aqwsderf said:


> ^ People want to see a picture...multiple pictures so they know they're not being catfished.


Part of the problem with me dating people in real life is that once people know what I look like I get treated differently. I don't want people to treat me better or worse based on my appearance.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sekiro said:


> Part of the problem with me dating people in real life is that once people know what I look like I get treated differently. *I don't want people to treat me better or worse based on my appearance*.


You should probably leave Earth then.


----------



## Sekiro

SamanthaStrange said:


> You should probably leave Earth then.


I like Earth, they can leave. I'm staying :3


----------



## cafune

Can't say why but I'm much more attracted to (the same) women in less makeup than more.

I really dislike it when men act distant/without emotion.

Ps. I prefer the shirtless pictures/it's nice knowing what I'm getting into.., y'know?


----------



## love is like a dream

non-american pple who are totally influenced by the american culture/movies/music who know even every single local detail about the US.

let's say someone from a random place on the map, let's say portugal or poland, you won't see her listening to portuguese or polish singer, she only listens american


it's a huge turn off to me 

i'm saying this because i kind of find myself gravitating more towards pple who are not american, but from places i'm curious about, and all i'm seeing is another someone who sounds american again. only difference is they're not an original american.


----------



## Sekiro

love is like a dream said:


> non-american pple who are totally influenced by the american culture/movies/music who know even every single local detail about the US.
> 
> let's say someone from a random place on the map, let's say portugal or poland, you won't see her listening to portuguese or polish singer, she only listens american
> 
> it's a huge turn off to me
> 
> i'm saying this because i kind of find myself gravitating more towards pple who are not american, but from places i'm curious about, and all i'm seeing is another someone who sounds american again. only difference is they're not an original american.


You know most Americans don't speak original American.


----------



## J Black

Sekiro said:


> You know most Americans don't speak original American.


"English, motha****a, do you speak it?!" - Samuel L. Jackson

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme

Having an OnlyFans account 🤢


----------



## Blue Dino

I'm a minority at this, but I find hairiness mostly a turnoff.


----------



## lily

I got one, playing hard-to-get. The one I like the most is the one who shows the utmost interest in me.


----------



## Dissonance

Breathing Air.


----------



## cafune

^if that's a dealbreaker, you may be in a spot of trouble there @[email protected]



lily said:


> I got one, playing hard-to-get. The one I like the most is the one who shows the utmost interest in me.


ooooh this is a good one. i second this.

bigness of any kind(muscles or otherwise) (nooot to be mistaken w tall; i love tall). if it looks like one strike could kill me, i'm fleein'. i'm also just really into thinness which i've been told is strange af.


----------



## Sekiro

cafune said:


> ^if that's a dealbreaker, you may be in a spot of trouble there @[email protected]


Well, someone is.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I actually can't really think of anything that annoys me that women do. I really don't think there's anything. 


This thread seems to try to be some attempt to try to begin assuming that men have some sort of stock irritative behaviours that annoy women, and that women have some stock irritative behaviours that annoy men and each person here is supposedly to list "what they find annoying traits that men have" and what "annoying traits women have" as if they're somehow exclusive to either? Well, women and men are people, humans. And any person can be capable of any irritative behaviour regardless of attaching some.sex-specific identifier to said irritative behaviours.

If there was one thing that's *maybe* kinda in a in roundabout way annoying , but actually, not really annoying, is that women are a million times more interesting and better to look at than men. And being a guy, I find that boring. If i was a woman, id have so many more ways to change my appearance, wear makeup, get into all.sorts of fashions, dresses,jewellery, hair dos, and have fun doing it,and get admiring looks from the "opposite sex" . A guy can, what, wear a pair o' jeans and a shirt , wear a suit, and change his hair a bit and that's it? :lol 

Anyway, I'm surprised this thread hasn't strayed into who-has-it-worse territory and got locked :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

cafune said:


> bigness of any kind(muscles or otherwise) (nooot to be mistaken w tall; i love tall). if it looks like one strike could kill me, i'm fleein'. i'm also just really into thinness which i've been told is strange af.


Why is that strange at? Nonsense.

I'm.5 10 and weigh about 153 lbs, but I'm.toned through excersising. But would I be too beefy for you still? :lol

And I've been called skinny, which actually really annoys me. (But then I get called that usually by people who are....**not exactly "slim" themselves**). Other people don't think I'm thin. But I wish I had thicker legs. :/


----------



## cafune

KILOBRAVO said:


> Why is that strange at? Nonsense.
> 
> I'm.5 10 and weigh about 153 lbs, but I'm.toned through excersising. But would I be too beefy for you still? :lol
> 
> And I've been called skinny, which actually really annoys me. (But then I get called that usually by people who are....**not exactly "slim" themselves**). Other people don't think I'm thin. But I wish I had thicker legs. :/


hey, if it's not so so popular, that means more for me, right lol

aw! i think thin legs are swoonworthy 

when i hear men talking about 'bulking', i invariably twitch.


----------



## Sekiro

cafune said:


> hey, if it's not so so popular, that means more for me, right lol
> 
> aw! i think thin legs are swoonworthy
> 
> when i hear men talking about 'bulking', i invariably twitch.


im overweight


----------



## Dissonance

Women who call themselves fat, when they're not obese or even chunky. Please stop that's rage inducing.


----------



## cafune

@Sekiro
hey you don't exist for my gaze

ps. stop bein' a heckler i'm relatively confident that's not even true ఠ_ఠ


----------



## Sekiro

cafune said:


> @*Sekiro*
> hey you don't exist for my gaze
> 
> ps. stop bein' a heckler i'm relatively confident that's not even true ఠ_ఠ


I just looked up my BMI and it's 28. Aw heck I'm almost obese.


----------



## cafune

@Sekiro









and i'm actually a jerk.


----------



## Sekiro

cafune said:


> @*Sekiro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm actually a jerk.


i was underweight last year

but then i discovered spaghetti


----------



## KILOBRAVO

cafune said:


> hey, if it's not so so popular, that means more for me, right lol
> 
> aw! i think thin legs are swoonworthy
> 
> when i hear men talking about 'bulking', i invariably twitch.


Well, maybe true on the first point.. Lol

Well,.bulking is also kinda an ugly word anyway. I mean, I also think body builders body types kinda.look a bit weird. like its not *really* all that natural to look like you have a body like a sack of potatoes with all the lumps and bumps. LoL. Like slim/toned or slightly muscular/lean would be what I'd prefer. The Extreme bumps and lumps and swellings and that kinda weird you out a bit....but that's just our preference, which is fine.

Hmm, so you're another person that likes thin legs on guys?.. . I just think that most women don't want guys to have chicken legs so that's what concerns me. I just wish mine would bulk the hell up a BIT to the point if it's boiling hot , I might not feel so uncomfortable with a pair of shorts. :-/ gonna have to get back on some calf raises again. Lol

Here's a fairly old pic of said legs from another thread. Are they Ok? I doubt a bit you'll be doing any swooning, tho lol

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-sexy-legs-183350/index14.html#post1091738754


----------



## jhinds

KILOBRAVO said:


> Here's a fairly old pic of said legs from another thread. Are they Ok? I doubt a bit you'll be doing any swooning, tho lol
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-sexy-legs-183350/index14.html#post1091738754


I wish I had those legs. My legs are thinner than that, and my height of 6'2" accentuates that fact. I'm fairly thin all around but the legs are the one part of my anatomy that I'm most self-conscious of displaying. I really do need to start some resistance training.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

jhinds said:


> I wish I had those legs. My legs are thinner than that, and my height of 6'2" accentuates that fact. I'm fairly thin all around but the legs are the one part of my anatomy that I'm most self-conscious of displaying. I really do need to start some resistance training.


"I wish I had those legs". Wait. That's usually what I say.. People don't ever say that about me . Lol Something about that doesn't feel right. :lol
I'm.pretty sure you can't possibly have smaller legs unless you're a pigeon....and I'm.sure you're not a pigeon.

I measured my thighs yesterday at the fattest point up near the top. 21 inches, was it? Calves are just above 14.5 inch. I'd prefer 22.5/23 and 16/16.5-ish

I'm 5'10 tho. You can get calf implants tho. I wouldn't rule that out. I notice after doing calf raises, they deffo do swell up a bit when they feel tight/the burn.. Like maybe to about 15. But calves are b******s to grow.  Gee, that pic is a few years old. Maybe i need to do that again and compare the photos. God I hope they're not thinner now



Sekiro said:


> i was underweight last year
> 
> but then i discovered spaghetti


How much weight did you gain, and over how many months?

What part of your body has most of the fat gone? Were you lucky and it's distributed evenly and it's not just all around your middle?

And how did you "discover" spaghetti? Like, it's been around for a few thousand years. lol


----------



## Fixxer

Being egomaniac.


----------



## rabidfoxes

lily said:


> wearing unnatural chemical perfume- I like natural ones or none


Technically, the era of natural perfume ended in 1882-1889. Nowadays the most 'natural' perfumes contain around 20% of natural ingredients and the rest is synthetics. When you read 'rose' on the label, it could be a chemical mix that creates an almost identical 'rose' scent. Perfumers don't list ingredients, only what the perfume is supposed to smell like.

Weird, huh. When I first learned of all this, I was shocked. 20% is considered 'very natural'!


----------



## Sekiro

KILOBRAVO said:


> How much weight did you gain, and over how many months?
> 
> What part of your body has most of the fat gone? Were you lucky and it's distributed evenly and it's not just all around your middle?
> 
> And how did you "discover" spaghetti? Like, it's been around for a few thousand years. lol


I put on fifty pounds in about 8 months :3

Definitely the heaviest I've ever been in my life. I was aiming for a nice round 200 but idk if I'll ever make it there on just spaghetti alone.


----------



## cafune

@Sekiro
for you, _homemade_ spaghetti, as requested n_n










@KILOBRAVO
i don't think you have anything to feel insecure about


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ I have just read that it looks like spaghetti was invented in China about 5000 years ago? Like it was noodles then and then Marco Polo supposedly took it to Italy. Waaw. 

I have looked into making my own egg noodles from scratch for when I'm.cooking. the actual process looks fun like all the dough making etc.... But then I can just buy good dried egg noodles from a well known noodle company that I'm used to using already....so....


----------



## jhinds

KILOBRAVO said:


> "I wish I had those legs". Wait. That's usually what I say.. People don't ever say that about me . Lol Something about that doesn't feel right. :lol
> I'm.pretty sure you can't possibly have smaller legs unless you're a pigeon....and I'm.sure you're not a pigeon.
> 
> I measured my thighs yesterday at the fattest point up near the top. 21 inches, was it? Calves are just above 14.5 inch. I'd prefer 22.5/23 and 16/16.5-ish


Just took measurements. Thigh at the fattest point near the top is 20 inch. So embarrassing. Calf not looking so bad at 14.5 inch.

But that thigh. :frown2:


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Sekiro said:


> I put on fifty pounds in about 8 months :3
> 
> Definitely the heaviest I've ever been in my life. I was aiming for a nice round 200 but idk if I'll ever make it there on just spaghetti alone.


You're trying to gain weight on purpose?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

jhinds said:


> Just took measurements. Thigh at the fattest point near the top is 20 inch. So embarrassing. Calf not looking so bad at 14.5 inch.
> 
> But that thigh. :frown2:


Could just eat a lot more and gain fat that way. Only problem with that being a guy is the fat might only go on the gut, and not go on the legs and then still have thin legs and a fat pot belly and end up looking like a sparrow. When women gain weight, it's usually uniformly distributed all over.

Or do some workouts and see if ou can thicken thighs/legs. If you have quite hairy legs like I have, then it's best not to shave them. I think the hair makes then look a tad thicker than if you shaved them. And they're probably surprisingly white too under the hair. Lol


----------



## Sekiro

KILOBRAVO said:


> You're trying to gain weight on purpose?


in for a penny in for a pound as they say


----------



## jhinds

KILOBRAVO said:


> Could just eat a lot more and gain fat that way. *Only problem with that being a guy is the fat might only go on the gut*, and not go on the legs and then still have thin legs and a fat pot belly and end up looking like a sparrow. When women gain weight, it's usually uniformly distributed all over.
> 
> Or do some workouts and see if ou can thicken thighs/legs. If you have quite hairy legs like I have, then it's best not to shave them. I think the hair makes then look a tad thicker than if you shaved them. And they're probably surprisingly white too under the hair. Lol


Exactly! My arms and legs are twigs, but I still have love handles and a bit of a gut. I've been doing some calorie cutting and intermittent fasting lately to bring the waist size down, but also eating lots of protein to minimize lean mass loss. It's working, but I also know I should really be doing resistance training. My excuse for the moment is that the gyms are still closed around here.


----------



## SilentLyric

shave off all their pubic hair. bring on the bush, baby.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

jhinds said:


> Exactly! My arms and legs are twigs, but I still have love handles and a bit of a gut. I've been doing some calorie cutting and intermittent fasting lately to bring the waist size down, but also eating lots of protein to minimize lean mass loss. It's working, but I also know I should really be doing resistance training. My excuse for the moment is that the gyms are still closed around here.


Just do bodyweight excersises at home where minimal equipment is required untill you can go to.a gym if you want. Or buy maybe some dumbbells online. I just do bodyweight excersises at home. You don't need any equipment apart from your own weight for pushups, planks, squats, calf raises, tricep dips( use a chair etc) Russian twists, lunges, stomach crunches. Had been doing body rows (pull upy things) for a while but I have a pole for that. Then you can post half naked pics like I and others have done in the past in the muscle thread :lol

My waist is 33.5 inches, with a thin layer of belly fat that just about allows for some abs to show through at the right angle :lol. Hips are 36. 153/4-ish lbs at 5 10 in height. Lol people have said ive got a good basic frame that's got a lotta potential.


----------



## jhinds

KILOBRAVO said:


> Just do bodyweight excersises at home where minimal equipment is required untill you can go to.a gym if you want. Or buy maybe some dumbbells online. I just do bodyweight excersises at home. You don't need any equipment apart from your own weight for pushups, planks, squats, calf raises, tricep dips( use a chair etc) Russian twists, lunges, stomach crunches. Had been doing body rows (pull upy things) for a while but I have a pole for that. Then you can post half naked pics like I and others have done in the past in the muscle thread :lol
> 
> *My waist is 33.5 inches, with a thin layer of belly fat that just about allows for some abs to show through at the right angle* :lol. Hips are 36. 153/4-ish lbs at 5 10 in height. Lol people have said ive got a good basic frame that's got a lotta potential.


I just checked my waist and came up with the same measurement. Between 33 and 34 inches, depending on where I put the tape. My hips measure 38. I attribute that to still having a bit of a derriere, which isn't such a bad thing. lol

I already have a set of (unused) dumbbells and a pull up bar, so my only excuse for not exercising is plain and simple laziness. I'm just too tired after work to work out in evenings so I'm training my body to get to sleep earlier and wake earlier so I can do it in the morning after my coffee. That's about the only time I feel energized enough.

Maybe I'll pop into that muscle thread. Could be motivating.


----------



## lily

rabidfoxes said:


> Technically, the era of natural perfume ended in 1882-1889. Nowadays the most 'natural' perfumes contain around 20% of natural ingredients and the rest is synthetics. When you read 'rose' on the label, it could be a chemical mix that creates an almost identical 'rose' scent. Perfumers don't list ingredients, only what the perfume is supposed to smell like.
> 
> Weird, huh. When I first learned of all this, I was shocked. 20% is considered 'very natural'!


Men don't have to wear chemical perfume. They probably have all natural perfume in the natural health store. Even then you don't have to wear perfume. You can just be clean and buy all natural soap and shampoo/conditioner, they sell things that don't harm you but if you buy shampoo/conditioner from a regular store, it would be nice if the scent wasn't a chemical scent but a nice one and it actually softens your hair better otherwise what's the point?
I'd say this that I mentioned is a turn-off for me but if I had a partner and they did it, I'd just tell them politely.. it's not a big deal though and doesn't define a whole person's character but anyway, it would irritate me if my mom sprayed chemical perfume in the house, sprayed it on herself or used those highly scented chemical tissue softeners for the clothes in the dryer. I use unscented


----------



## either/or

mezzoforte said:


> Unsolicited dick pics


You mean girls ACTUALLY don't like those?!?!?! *head explodes* who woulda thunk it


----------



## either/or

WillYouStopDave said:


> and (the worst) duck face facial expressions.


hear! hear!


----------

